# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر نقدا ؟

## عبدالله الجنوبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السؤال الأول: هل يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر نقدا، إذا كانت النقود أكثر نفعا من الطعام ؟
السؤال الثاني: أو حالة صعوبة إيصال الطعام إلى المسلمين الأكثر حاجة إلا عن طريق بعث المال الذي يستعمل لشراء الطعام في بلدهم علما أنه لن يصلهم إلا بعد صلاة العيد، و لعله بعد أيام ؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الياسمين الظاهري

فتوى فضيلة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله في زكاة الفطر


الذين يقولون بجواز إخراج صدقة الفطر نقودا هم مخطئون لأنهم يخالفون النص : حديث الرسول عليه السلام الذي يرويه الشيخان في صحيحيهما من حديث عبد الله ابن عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما قال :" فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صدقة الفطر صاعا من تمر أو صاعا من شعير أو صاعا من أقط " فعين رسول الله هذه الفريضة التي فرضها الرسول عليه السلام ائتمارا بأمر ربه إليه ليس نقودا وإنما هو طعام مما يقتاته أهل البلد في ذلك الزمان فمعنى هذا الحديث أن المقصود به ليس هو الترفيه عن الناس الفقراء والمساكين يلبسوا الجديد والنظيف وو ... الخ وإنما هو إغنائهم من الطعام والشراب في ذاك اليوم وفيما يليه من الأيام من بعد العيد . وحين أقول بعد العيد فإنما أعني أن يوم الفطر هو العيد أما اليوم الثاني والثالث فليسوا من العيد في شيء إطلاقا ، فعيد الفطر هو يوم واحد فقط وعيد الأضحى هو أربعة أيام فالمقصود بفرض صدقة الفطر من هذا الطعام المعود في تلك الأيام هو إغناء الفقراء والمساكين في اليوم الأول من عيد الفطر ثم ما بعد ذلك من أيام طالت أو قصرت .
فحينما يأتي انسان ويقول لا ، نخرج القيمة هذا أفضل للفقير ، هذا يخطئ مرتين :
المرة الأولى : أنه خالف النص والقضية تعبدية هذا أقل ما يقال .
لكن الناحية الثانية : خطيرة جدا لأنها تعني أن الشارع الحكيم ألا وهو رب العالمين حينما أوحى إلى نبيه الكريم أن يفرض على الأمة إطعام صاع من هذه الأطعمة مش داري هو ولا عارف مصلحة الفقراء والمساكين ، كما عرف هؤلاء الذين يزعمون بأنه إخراج القيمة أفضل ، لو كان إخراج القيمة أفضل لكان هو الأصل وكان الإطعام هو البدل لأن الذي يملك النقود يعرف أن يتصرف بها حسب حاجته إن كان بحاجة إلى الطعام اشترى الطعام ،إن كان بحاجة إلى الشراب اشترى الشراب ، إن كان بحاجة إلى الثياب اشترى الثياب فلماذا عدل الشارع عن فرض القيمة أو فرض دراهم أو دنانير إلى فرض ما هو طعام إذن له غاية ، فلذلك حدد المفروض ألا وهو الطعام من هذه الأنواع المنصوصة في هذا الحديث وفي غيره ، فانحراف بعض الناس عن تطبيق النص إلى البديل الذي هو النقد هذا اتهام للشارع بأنه لم يحسن التشريع لأن تشريعهم أفضل وأنفع للفقير هذا لو قصده ، كفر به لكنهم لا يقصدون هذا الشيء ، لكنهم يتكلمون بكلام هو عين الخطأ ، إذن لا يجوز إلا إخراج ما نصّ عليه الشارع الحكيم وهو طعام على كل حال .
وهنا ملاحظة لابد من ذكرها ، لقد فرض الشارع أنواع من هذه الأطعمة لأنها كانت هي المعروفة في عهد النبوة والرسالة لكن اليوم وجدت أطعمة نابت مناب تلك الأطعمة ، اليوم لا يوجد من يأكل الشعير ، بل ولا يوجد من يأكل القمح والحب لأنه الحب يتطلب شيء آخر وهو أن يوجد هناك الطاحونة ويتطلب وجود تنور صغيرأو كبير كما لا يزال موجود في بعض القرى ، فلما هذه الأطعمة أصبحت في حكم المتروك المهجور فيجب حينئذ أن نخرج البديل من الطعام وليس النقود ، لأننا حينما نخرج البديل من الطعام صرنا مع الشرع فيما شرع من أنواع الطعام المعروفة في ذلك الزمان . أما حينما نقول نخرج البديل وهو النقود وردعلينا أن الشارع الحكيم ما أحسن التشريع لأننا نقطع جميعا على أن النقود هي أوسع استعمالا من الطعام ، لكن لما رأينا الشارع الحكيم فرض طعاما ووجدنا هذا الطعام غير ماشي اليوم حينئذ لازم نحط عن بديله . بديل مثلا الأرز أي بيت يستغني عن أكل الأرز ؟ لا أحد ، لا فقير ولا غني إذن بدل القمح بنطلع الأرز أوبنطلع السكر مثلا أو نحو ذلك من أي طعام .
يوجد في بعض الأحاديث الأقط والأقط هو اللي بيسموه هنا الجميد يمكن الإنسان يطلّع من هذا الطعام لكن حقيقة بالنسبة لنحن في سوريا في العواصم مش معروف الجميد لكن في كثيرمن القرى معروف وإذا أخرج الإنسان جميدا لبعض الفقراء والمساكين ماشي الحال تماما بس هذا يحتاج إلى شيء من المعرفة انه هذا الإنسان يستعمل الجميد وإلا لا ،الذي أراه أنه لا يغلب استعماله كذلك منصوص في بعض الأحاديث التمر لكن أعتقد أنه التمر في هذه البلاد لا يكثر استعماله كما يستعمل في السعودية مثلا فهناك طعامه مغذي فربما يقيتوهم ويغنيهم عن كثير من الأطعمة ، المهم الواجب ابتداءا وأصالة إخراج شيء من هذه الأنواع المنصوصة في نفس الحديث ولا يخرج إلى طعام آخر كبديل عنه إلا إذا كان لا يوجد حوله فقراء ومساكين يأكلون من هذا الطعام الذي هو مثلا كما قلنا الأقط أو التمر كذلك الزبيب مثلا الزبيب عندنا يؤكل لكن ما هو إيش ما هو ؟ ما هو طعام اليوم يدّخرويقتاتون به فالأحسن فيما نعتقد والله أعلم هو إخراج الأرز ونحو ذلك مثل ما قلنا أو الفريك فهذه الأقوات يأكلها كل الطبقات من الناس .

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ـــــ
المصدر : 
سلسلة الهدى والنور لفضيلة الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله ( شريط رقم 274 الدقيقة : 55 ) 
منقول

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أبو الياسمين الظاهري : جزيت الجنة .. ولاتمام الفائدة ارجوا ان تدل اخاك على بحث جامع يناقش مجمل ادلة من يرى جواز اخراج القيمة

----------


## أبوزكرياالمهاجر

اليك أخى هذا الكتاب وهو الجامع لاحكامالصيام وأعمال شهر رمضان للشيخ أحمد حطيبة

http://www.saaid.net/book/8/1441.zip

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبوزكرياالمهاجر :جزيت الجنة
وهذا جزء من رسالة للشيخ ابي رقية الذهبي  بعنوان : 
فوح العطر بمختصر احكام زكاة الفطر
*حكم اخراج زكاة الفطر قيمة*(=من غير جنس الطعام)
لايجوز اخراج زكاة الفطر قيمة(=نقودا او من اي جنس غير الطعام كالملابس-مثلا-) على القول(الصحيح الراجح) من اقوال اهل العلم
*ولا تجزئ عمن اخرجها قيمة* وهذا للاسباب الآتية:
1-لان الاصل في العبادات التوقيف على الكتاب والسنة فلا يجوز لاحد ان يتعبد عبادة بكيف معين الا ان يكون ذلك الكيف وارداعن الله او عن رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم القائل:(من عمل عملا ليس عليه امرنا فهو رد) وقد فر اله تز وجل الفطر بلسان نبيه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  على عامة المسلمين صاعا من طعام او تمر....الخ فلا يجوز مخالفة ذلك لقوله:(فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن امره ان تصيبهم فتنة او يصيبهم عذاب اليم)
2-لان اخراجها نقودا مخالف لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وخلفائه الراشدين فانهم اخرجوها طعاما برغم توافر المال حينذاك وبرغم حاجتهم اليه وقد *كان مجتمعهم اشد فقرا وحاجة من مجتمعنا اليوم*
3-لان الله عز وجل شرع انواعا للزكاة ونص في كل نوع  على اخراج اشياء من جنسه فنص في الزروع على زرع وفي المال منه وفي الانعام منها
وفي الكفارات على كسوة و اطعام وعتق رقبة وفي الفطر على طعام *ولم يذكر معه غيره* فدل هذا التغاير ان هذه النصوص مقصودة لله كل في موضعه
4-لان اخراج زكاة الفطر طعاما ينضبط بالصاع اما اخراها نقودا فلا ينضبط لان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عينها من اجناس مختلفة واقيامها(=اثمانها)غالبا مختلفة فدل ذلك على ان القيمة ليست معتبرة وان المعتبر هو المقدار (=صاع) والا فعلى قيمة(=ثمن) اي شئ تحدد الزكاة؟!
5-لان اخراجها طعاما يناسب كل زمان ومكان وحال فما قيمة النقود في حال الحروب او التضخم الاقتصادي او الاحتكار وارتفاع الاسعار والغلاء كما هو حاصل الآن ؟! ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
6-لان اخراج زكاةالفطر طعاما هو قول *الجماهير العريضة من اهل العلم* بما فيها المذاهب الثلاثة(=المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة) ولم يخالف الا ابوحنيفة- رحمه لله- واليك طرفا من اقوالهم:
قال الامام مالك-المدونة الكبرى(2/385)-:(*ولا يجزئ ان يجعل الرجل مكان زكاة الفطر عرضا من العروض [اي قيمة] وليس كذلك امر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام*
قال الامام الشافعي-المجموع(6/110)وانظر الام(2/72)-:(*لاتجزئ القيمة*[اي:في زكاة الفطر] وقال الامام النووي(من مشاهير الشافعية)-شرح مسلم(7/60):(*ولم يجز عامة الفقهاء اخراج القيمة*).
قال الامام احمد-المغني(2/352)-:(*لا يعطى قيمته* قيل له:يقولون:عمر ابن عبد العزيز كان ياخذ القيمة قال:يدعون  قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقولون قال فلان ؟ قال ابن عمر رضي الله عنه( فرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ..)وقال الله:( اطيعوا الله واطيعوا الرسول) *وقال قوم يردون السنن:* قال فلان وقال فلان!!)
8-لان المسلم اذا عمل بقول الجمهور واخرج زكاته طعاما برئت ذمته عند جميع الائمة واما اذااخرج القيمة مع وجود الطعام فانه *يكون آثما ويبقى مطالبا بواجب على قول اكثر العلماء* والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:(دع ما يريبك الى ما لا يريبك) ويقول :(فمن اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرا لدينه)مسلم(1599)

----------


## التبريزي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> السؤال الأول: هل يجوز إخراج زكاة الفطر نقدا، إذا كانت النقود أكثر نفعا من الطعام ؟
> السؤال الثاني: أو حالة صعوبة إيصال الطعام إلى المسلمين الأكثر حاجة إلا عن طريق بعث المال الذي يستعمل لشراء الطعام في بلدهم علما أنه لن يصلهم إلا بعد صلاة العيد، و لعله بعد أيام ؟
> و جزاكم الله خيرا




عند البحث حول حكم مختلف فيه كحكم إخراج زكاة الفطر نقدا، يجب أن ننظر إلى فقه النص بدل الإقتصار على ظاهر النص، فعند إخراج الزكاة أرزا بمقدار 10 كجم مثلا، نجد سعر شراء الكيس الآن 75 ريالا يزيد أو ينقص قليلا، فإذا أ ُعطي البعض كيس أرز وزنه 10 كجم يقوم ببيعها بـ 60 ريالا لأصحاب المتاجر، وهذا فيه خسارة 15 ريالا....

فأيهما أولى؟ يعطى الفقير زكاة الفطر 75 ريالا نقدا ؟ أم يعطى 60 ريالا نقدا؟

هل من الفقه أن نقول: نخرج الزكاة أرزا، والفقير حرٌ بما امتلكه إن أراد أن يأكله أو أراد أن يبيعه حتى بمبلغ زهيد؟!!

وهناك حل وسط:

ينظر في الأمر، فإن كان الفقير سيأكل الزكاة طعاما ولا يحتاج إلى المال فيعطى الزكاة كما هو محدد، فإن كان يحتاج المال وينوي بيع الزكاة فيعطى الزكاة نقدا... وهنا استفاد المبلغ كاملا، وقُطع الطريق على عصابة آكلي الزكاة من التجار الجشعين، والله أعلم...

----------


## علي الفضلي

بارك الله فيكم.
هذا رابط مفيد فيه بحث هذه المسألة :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%DD%D8%D1

----------


## علي الفضلي

وهذا رابط آخر في ملتقى أهل الحديث :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...E1%DD%D8%D1%22

----------


## حرملة

مضرب الخلاف بين جماهير العلماء الذين منعوا من ذلك وبين من أجازوه كبعض الصحابة  وعمر ابن عبد العزيز، والحسن البصري، و سفيان الثوري،  و الإمام البخاري، و أبي حنيفة وأصحابه، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، مع اختلاف هذا الفريق في إطلاقها أو تقييدها هو هل نأخذ في المسألة، بظاهر النص أم باعتبار المصلحة الراجحة التي شرع الله من أجلها فريضة الزكاة. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية "وأما إذا أعطاه القيمة ففيه نزاع: هل يجوز مطلقاً؟ أو لا يجوز مطلقاً؟ أو يجوز في بعض الصور للحاجة، أو المصلحة الراجحة؟ على ثلاثة أقوال ـ في مذهب أحمد وغيره ـ وهذا القول أعدل الأقوال" وقال أيضا " والأظهر في هذا: أن إخراج القيمة لغير حاجة ولا مصلحة راجحة ممنوع منه... إلى أن قال رحمه الله: "وأما إخراج القيمة للحاجة، أو المصلحة، أو العدل فلا بأس به"
وعلى هذا يجوز مثلا للمسلمين في الغرب حيث لا يأخذ أحد صاعا من طعام ويكثر التعامل بالنقود أن يدفعوا زكاة الفطر نقداً.

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

لايجب التشنيع على من اجازوا اخراج القيمة واتهامهم بمخالفة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذة جرأة عليهم ومنهم صحابة وتابعون وائمة هدى فإن قالوا 
لا اجتهاد مع النص
قلنا
هذا ليس اجتهاد مع النص بل هو 

اجتهاد فى فهم النص

فهو خلاف معتبر فلاداعى للتهويل بارك الله فيكم وتقبل منا ومنكم

----------


## التبريزي

> مضرب الخلاف بين جماهير العلماء الذين منعوا من ذلك وبين من أجازوه كبعض الصحابة  وعمر ابن عبد العزيز، والحسن البصري، و سفيان الثوري،  و الإمام البخاري، و أبي حنيفة وأصحابه، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، مع اختلاف هذا الفريق في إطلاقها أو تقييدها هو هل نأخذ في المسألة، بظاهر النص أم باعتبار المصلحة الراجحة التي شرع الله من أجلها فريضة الزكاة. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية "وأما إذا أعطاه القيمة ففيه نزاع: هل يجوز مطلقاً؟ أو لا يجوز مطلقاً؟ أو يجوز في بعض الصور للحاجة، أو المصلحة الراجحة؟ على ثلاثة أقوال ـ في مذهب أحمد وغيره ـ وهذا القول أعدل الأقوال" وقال أيضا " والأظهر في هذا: أن إخراج القيمة لغير حاجة ولا مصلحة راجحة ممنوع منه... إلى أن قال رحمه الله: "وأما إخراج القيمة للحاجة، أو المصلحة، أو العدل فلا بأس به"
> وعلى هذا يجوز مثلا للمسلمين في الغرب حيث لا يأخذ أحد صاعا من طعام ويكثر التعامل بالنقود أن يدفعوا زكاة الفطر نقداً.


*****************************



> لايجب التشنيع على من اجازوا اخراج القيمة واتهامهم بمخالفة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذة جرأة عليهم ومنهم صحابة وتابعون وائمة هدى فإن قالوا 
> لا اجتهاد مع النص
> قلنا
> هذا ليس اجتهاد مع النص بل هو 
> اجتهاد فى فهم النص
> فهو خلاف معتبر فلاداعى للتهويل بارك الله فيكم وتقبل منا ومنكم


ردان موفقان....
عند البحث حول حكم مختلف فيه كحكم إخراج زكاة الفطر نقدا، يجب أن ننظر إلى فقه النص بدل الإقتصار على ظاهر النص، فإذا أجازه بعض الصحابة و الخليفة الخامس عمر بن عبد العزيز والحسن البصري و سفيان الثوري والأحناف فإنما اجتهدوا في فقه النص ورأيهم هو المقدم في بعض البلدان كمسلمي الغرب، وكالفقراء الذين يبيعون ما يُعطون من زكاة الطعام لسد احتياجاتهم فيبيعونها بمبلغ زهيد..

----------


## أبو الياسمين الظاهري

إخواني الأفاضل القائلين بجواز إخراج صدقة الفطر نقداً..
1- إخراج زكاة الفطر من الأمور التعبدية فهي توقيف من الله عز وجل لا يزاد فيه ولا ينقص فمن يخرج زكاة الفطر نقوداً لا يختلف عمن يصلي الظهر خمساً بحجة أن هذا يزيد في الأجر وتسبيح أكثر وسجود أكثر...
2- هل منكم من يقول أن توزيع ثمن الأضحية يجزيء عن توزيع اللحم وهل يعتبر من فعل ذلك قد ضحّى؟؟
    كذلك الكفارات التي وردت بالاطعام..
3- النقد موجود في زمن التشريع وحاجة الناس له موجودة والأغنياء من الصحابة الذين لو أخرج واحدهم صاع دراهم بدل صاع التمر لما ظهر لذلك أثر في ماله هؤلاء كانوا موجودين...
4- صدقة الفطر طعمة لمن لا يجد طعاماً في يوم العيد فهي تغنيه عن السؤال في ذلك اليوم...
ومن وجد عنده طعام يكفيه ذلك اليوم فليست صدقة الفطر له وليس هو المسكين..

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لست ادري كيف فهم  الاخوة الاكارم التشنيع على المخالفين ..
بل كان القصد من النقل هو الفائدة لا غير 
ولاتمامها اقول:
جاء في خاتمة رسالة الشيخ ابي رقية هذه الملاحظة الدقيقة تحت عنوان :
تنبيه هام:برغم ان الخلاف ليس في امور العقيدة وانما هي مسالة تعبدية الا انها اضحت من اهم المسائل لاشتهار الراي القائل بجواز اخراج القيمة لدرجة ان بعض العوام ينكرون على من يخرج زكاته طعاما !! فعلى العلماء والوعاظ ان يعلموا: ان تعميم هذا القول بهذه الصورة يتضمن خطرا عظيما ففيه تبديل تغيير وتبديل لصورة الشرع الذي
انزله الله وفيه هجر لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القائل:
(الا ليذادن (اي ليطردن) رجال عن حوضي كما يذاد البعير الضال اناديهم الا هلم فيقال:انهم قد بدلوا بعدك فاقول: سحقا سحقا(لمن بعدي)) مسلم249 والزيادة للبخاري 1427 
فاتقوا الله وحافظوا على رسم الشرع حتى لا يتبدل وحافظوا على سنة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلم تفلحون
(لقد كان لكم في رسول الله اسوة حسنة) -( قل ان كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني)

----------


## التبريزي

> إخواني الأفاضل القائلين بجواز إخراج صدقة الفطر نقداً..
> 1- إخراج زكاة الفطر من الأمور التعبدية فهي توقيف من الله عز وجل لا يزاد فيه ولا ينقص فمن يخرج زكاة الفطر نقوداً لا يختلف عمن يصلي الظهر خمساً بحجة أن هذا يزيد في الأجر وتسبيح أكثر وسجود أكثر...
> 2- هل منكم من يقول أن توزيع ثمن الأضحية يجزيء عن توزيع اللحم وهل يعتبر من فعل ذلك قد ضحّى؟؟
> كذلك الكفارات التي وردت بالاطعام..
> 3- النقد موجود في زمن التشريع وحاجة الناس له موجودة والأغنياء من الصحابة الذين لو أخرج واحدهم صاع دراهم بدل صاع التمر لما ظهر لذلك أثر في ماله هؤلاء كانوا موجودين...
> 4- صدقة الفطر طعمة لمن لا يجد طعاماً في يوم العيد فهي تغنيه عن السؤال في ذلك اليوم...
> ومن وجد عنده طعام يكفيه ذلك اليوم فليست صدقة الفطر له وليس هو المسكين..


أخي الكريم:

1- زكاة الفطر نقدا تختلف عن من يصلي الظهر خمسا، فصلاة الظهر خمسا باطلة وتشريع مستحدث لعبادة توقيفية لا مجال للإجتهاد فيها، بينما اجتهد الصحابة والتابعون في زكاة الفطر نقدا لمصلحة معلومة، أليست صدقة الفطر صاعا من طعام عن الفرد؟ فما العمل إذا قام المزكي وأخرج أكثر من صاع؟ هنا الزيادة مقبولة وفي الصلاة مرفوضة..
2- الأضحية لا تعطى لفقير قبل الذبح، وإنما تعطى بعد الذبح، فصار القياس خطأ بين الأضحية وزكاة الفطر.. والكفارات وردت بالإطعام والعتق والصوم...
3- بعض الصحابة أجاز إخراج الزكاة نقدا، ومثلهم بعض كبار علماء التابعين..فإذا أجازوا إخراج الزكاة نقدا فلا يمنع أن يكونوا أخرجوها كما أفتوا..
4- صدقة الفطر طعمة للفقراء والمساكين، وفقراء اليوم عندهم قوت أيام وأسابيع، فإذا لم نجد من ليس لديه قوت يوم، فماذا نعمل بالزكاة؟ ألسنا مجبرين على إخراجها وإعطائها الفقراء الذين أرهقتهم تكاليف الحياة حتى لو كان عندهم قوت شهر؟!! فإذا أعطيناهم زكاة الفطر طعاما، ثم قاموا ببيعه نقدا بسعر أقل من سعره الأصلي لحاجتهم الشديدة إلى المال، أليس الأولى أن نعطيهم الزكاة نقدا بسعر قيمة الزكاة طعاما؟ أليس الأفضل أن تعطي الفقير 50 ريالا قيمة الطعام بدل أن تعطيه الطعام فيبيعه بـ 40 ريالا وربما أقل؟

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي الكريم التبريزي 
ما الدليل على ان بعض الصحابة قد أجاز إخراج الزكاة نقدا ؟

----------


## أبو الياسمين الظاهري

أخي التبريزي:
1- من أين أتيت باجتهاد الصحابة في دفع الزكاة نقداً؟ ولا أعرف إلا ماكان من معاوية رضي الله عنه في إخراجها نصف صاع من البر..
ومن دفع صاعاً وزاد عليه فالصاع زكاة الفطر والزيادة صدقة...
أما قولكم بالمصلحة والأولى وووو فهذا مثل من يمسح باطن الخف بحجة أنه أولى من ظاهره..
2- و الفطرة وردت بأصناف منصوص عليها فلا نزيد على ما ذكره النص..
3- ما من الصحابة من أخرج الزكاة نقداً وعليك برهان قولك..
4- زكاة الفطر واجب على قدر الاستطاعة فنخرج ما أمر الله بإخراجه إلى من أمرنا بأن نخرجها لهم
فإن لم نجد ما نخرجه مما أمرنا به سقط عنا الفرض حتى نجده وإن لم نجد من أمرنا بإخراجها لهم سقط عنا الفرض حتى نجدهم..
وكل هذا واضح والحمد لله..

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

........

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

قال ابن تيمية: (والثالث: أنه لا يجزئ إلا عند الحاجة، مثل من تجب عليه شاة في الإبل وليست عنده، ومثل من يبيع عنبه ورطبه قبل اليُبس، وهذا هو المنصوص عن أحمد صريحاً فإنه منع من إخراج القيم وجوزه في مواضع للحاجة ، لكن من أصحابه من نقل عنه جوازه فجعلوا عنه في إخراج القيمة روايتين، واختاروا المنع لأنه المشهور عنه كقول الشافعي.) .
وقال عن هذا القول الثالث بأنه أعدل الأقوال. وقال: ( ومعلوم أن مصلحة وجوب العين قد يعارضها أحياناً في القيمة من المصلحة الراجحة وفي العين من المشقة المنفية شرعاً).

وقال في موطن آخر: (وأما إخراج القيمة للحاجة أو المصلحة أو العدل: فلا بأس به)

قلت: وقد قال بجواز إخراج القيمة في زكاة الفطر جماعة من أهل العلم الكبار:
الحسن البصري، الأوزاعي، سفيان الثوري، عمر بن عبدالعزيز، وهو قول الأحناف، وقول لأشهب وابن القاسم من المالكية، ورواية عن أحمـد لم يعتمدها متأخرو أصحابه. قال النووي: (وهو الظاهر من مذهب البخاري في صحيحه)، وأجازها أبو ثور وإسحاق للضرورة.

ويستدَل لهم بأدلة كثيرة، منها:
1- فعل معاذ رضي الله عنه، أعلم الأمة بالحلال والحرام بشهادة نبيها، ووكيل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في جباية الزكاة باليمن، ثم وكيل عمر بها، فقد كان يقول لأهل اليمن: "ائتونى بخميص أو لبيس أسهل عليكم وخير لمن في المدينة من المهاجرين والأنصار"..
وإقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حجة؛ إذ من البعيد أن يخفى عليه فعل معاذ وهو وكيله الذي يبعث من الزكوات إلى المدينة، ولو كان في ذلك مخالفة لأنكر عليه بعض من معه من الصحابة، أو بعض من يقبضها بالمدينة... 

 وللرد على من ادعى أن هذا إنما كان في الجزية لا في الزكاة، وعلى الاعتراض حول صحة الأثر ينظر هذا الرابط النفيس:
http://mmf-4.com/vb/showthread.php?t=725

قال الشيخ فؤاد وفقه الله (نقلا من الرابط):

والأقرب في نظري -والله أعلم- هو حمله على الصدقة لأمور:

*لورود لفظة "الصدقة" في الرواية التي علقها البخاري في صحيحه.
*ولوردها في رواية يحيى بن أدم في كتاب الخراج كما ذكر أحمد شاكر، وقد تأكدت من ذلك بنفسي.
*ولأنها هي اللفظة المشهورة كما قال ابن حجر.
*أن لفظة "الجزية" لم تأت من وجه صحيح ولا ضعيف بحسب ما وقفت عليه في البحث السابق.
*أن الصدقة هي الأصل والأكثر، لاسيما وقد دخل أكثر أهل اليمن في الإسلام أفواجا أفواجا.
*جاء في بعض الروايات المسندة كما عند البيهقي في السنن الكبرى: ائتوني بعرض ثياب آخذه منكم مكان الذرة والشعير.
*أن في الرواية ما يشعر بأنها الصدقة فإنه قال: "فإنه أهون عليكم" وهذا النظر يكون في الغالب للمسلمين لا لغيرهم لاسيما ما كان في باب الجزية الذي قال الله فيه "حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون" لاسيما إن أخذنا بالاعتبار التفسير الحسي للصغار في الآية كما هي طريقة جماعة من الفقهاء والمفسرين.

2- فهم معاوية رضي الله عنه وقوله: "إني أرى أن مُدين من سمراء الشام تعدل صاعاً من تمر"، وأخذ الناس بذلك.
ومع مخالفة أبي سعيد لمعاوية رضي الله عنهما إلا أن الناس أخذوا بقول معاوية كما في صحيح مسلم وغيره، ومَن الناس هنا غير الصحابة والتابعين؟!. 

3- فهم جماعة من الصحابة آخرين؛ فقد جاء عن عمر وعثمان وعلي ومعاوية وابن عباس -رضي الله عنهم- أنهم أجازوا إخراج نصف صاع من سمراء الشام بدلاً عن الصاع من البُر. فعلى أي أساس جرى عدل هذه بتلك؟! أليست القيمة؟!.
بل أورد ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه عن أبي إسحاق السَّبِيعي أنه قال:أدركتُهم وهم يعطون في صدقة رمضان الدراهم بقيمة الطعام. 
4- بل لم ينكر الصحابة على ما كتبه عمر بن عبدالعزيز بأخذها نصف صاع عن كل إنسان أو قيمته نصف درهم، كما في مصنف ابن أبي شيبة، مع توافر الصحابة في زمانه ولم نعلم أن أحداً منهم أنكر عليه، ولا على عُمَّاله الذين يقبلون الدراهم في الفطرة، ولا على من أداها دراهم.
وأخرج ابن أبي شيبة قول الحسن البصري: لا بأس أن تُعطَى الدراهم في صدقة الفطر.

5- المصلحة الراجحة اليوم؛ إذ الكثير من الفقراء يأخذ الطعام ويبيعه في يومه أو غده بأقل من ثمنه، فلا هو الذي انتفع بالطعام ولا هو الذي أخذ قيمة هذا الصاع بثمن المثل، فهل يعقل أن يكون هذا الحال موافقاً لمقصود الشارع الحكيم؟! ولا شك أن مقصود الشارع من الزكاة إغناء المسكين وسد حاجته، لا بخسه أو إلجاؤه إلى بيع المدفوع إليه من الطعام.

6- أن الشرع أجاز دفع القيمة للمصلحة، ففي جبرانات الإبل أجاز ذلك لمن لم توجد عنده الفريضة أن يخرج عشرين درهماً.

فلا شك أن هذا له حظ من النظر، ودليل جيد من الأثر. وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم 

و ما رأيكم يا اخوتي بالتمعن في هذه الايات 

قال تعالى و لا يحض على طعام المسكين
وقال فك رقبة او اطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة
و قال انما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جازاء  و لا شكورا .

و قال و لا تحضون على طعام المسكين.

فتمعنوا كل هذه الايات في الاطعام هل يدخل فيها النقود ام لا ? ام ان الله سبحانه و تعالى ذكر الغالب و هو ان المسكين لا يجد ما يأكل لكن المعنى عام فهو من باب الخاص اريد به العام اي كل انواع التصدق فان فهمنا ذلك فهمنا ان زكاة الفطر نقدا داخلة في حديث رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و انما ذكر الاطعمة المشهورة بين قومه و الدليل انه لم يذكر الارز فلماذا الحقناه ? 

اما من استدل ان ذكر الطعام بالاحاديث المراد منه الطعام فالايات ترد عليه فهي تذكر الاطعام لكن المقصود منها اوسع و الله اعلم

----------


## ابو نذر الرحمان

*دفع زكاة الفطر مالاً
السؤال 
فضيلة الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان _حفظه الله_ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
لقد حصل خلاف بين بعض الإخوة في حكم دفع زكاة الفطرة مالاً بدلاً من الطعام، وكان لكل شخص رأيه من الناحية العلمية وأختصرها لكم في عجالة :
الأول يقول: يحرم دفع زكاة الفطرة مالاً؛ لأنه مخالف لفعل الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_. 
الثاني يقول : الأفضل أن تدفع طعاماً ودفع المال جائز، ولكن مخالف للسنة .
الثالث يقول: الأفضل أن ينظر حال الفقير وحال بلده ووضعه، فقد يكون المال أفضل له.
فالسؤال يا فضيلة الشيخ : هل أحد من السلف أفتى بدفع المال بدلاً من الطعام ؟
وهل لو أن أحداً دفع زكاة الفطر مالاً؛ لأن الفقير يريد ذلك يكون أفضل ؟
الإجابة
اجاب عليه فضيلة الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد: 
هذه المسألة إحدى المسائل الخلافية، وأئمة السلف مختلفون في دفع القيمة في زكاة الفطر .
وترجيح هذا أو ذاك محل اجتهاد فلا يضلل المخالف أو يبدع .
والأصل في الاختلاف في مثل هذه المسألة أنه لا يفسد المودة بين المتنازعين ولا يوغر في صدورهم، فكل 
منهما محسن ولا تثريب على من انتهى إلى ما سمع .
وقد كان كثير من الأئمة يقولون في حديثهم عن المسائل الخلافية: " قولنا صواب يحتمل الخطأ ، وقول 
غيرنا خطأ يحتمل الصواب " .
وقد ذهب أكثر الأئمة إلى أنه لا يجوز إخراج القيمة في زكاة الفطر.
قال الإمام أحمد:" أخاف ألا يجزئه، خلاف سنة رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_"، وهذا مذهب مالك والشافعي.
وقال الإمام ابن حزم _رحمه الله_ : " لا تجزئ قيمة أصلاً؛ لأن ذلك غير ما فرض رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ ".
و ذهب عطاء والحسن البصري وعمر بن عبد العزيز والثوري وأبو حنيفة وغيرهم إلى جواز دفع القيمة عن الطعام .
قال أبو إسحاق السبيعي - وهو أحد أئمة التابعين - :" أدركتهم وهم يؤدون في صدقة رمضان الدراهم بقيمة 
الطعام "، رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف .
والحجة لذلك :
1- أنه لم يثبت عن النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ ولا عن أحد من الصحابة نص في تحريم دفع القيمة .
2- الأحاديث الواردة في النص على أصناف معينة من الطعام لا تفيد تحريم ما عداها، بدليل أن الصحابة 
_رضي الله عنهم_ أجازوا إخراج القمح - وهو غير منصوص عليه - عن الشعير والتمر ونحو ذلك من 
الأصناف الواردة في الأحاديث الصحيحة .
4. ذهب كثير من الصحابة بل أكثرهم في عهد معاوية إلى جواز إخراج نصف صاع من سمراء الشام بدلاً 
من صاع من تمر ، فهذا دليل على أنهم يرون نصف الصاع معادلاً في القيمة للصاع من التمر أو الشعير 
ونحو ذلك .
5. أن المقصود من الزكاة: إغناء الفقراء والمال أنفع لبعضهم من الطعام فيعد في ذلك حال الفقير في كل بلد .
4- كثير من الفقراء يأخذ الطعام ويبيعه في يومه أو غده بأقل من ثمنه، فلا هو الذي انتفع بالطعام ولا هو 
الذي أخذ قيمة هذا الصاع بثمن المثل ، والله أعلم .*

----------


## حمزاوى3000

هذا أبو إسحاق السبيعي يقول- وهو أحد أئمة التابعين - :" أدركتهم وهم يؤدون في صدقة رمضان الدراهم بقيمة الطعام "، رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف . أى أنه أدرك الصحابة فهو من كبار التابعين الذين عاصروا نفرا من أصحاب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو هنا فى قوله أدركتهم عائدة على أصحاب النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم ,والله أعلم
وهذه المسألة أليست شبيهة بأمر النيى صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحابة أن يصلوا العصر فى بنى قريظة فصلاها بعضهم فى الطريق وبعضهم فى بنى قريظة وقد أقر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم الفريقان على صنيعهما فيظهر من ذلك أن هناك اجتهاد فى النص وأن أوامر الشرع معللة بحكم تختلف فى إدراكها العقول .وأن اللفظ له منطوق وله مفهوم .

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

جزاكم الله خيرا
على هذه المناقشة الطيبة

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أيها الأحبة :
جاء في الحديث عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ " زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث ، وطعمة للمساكين ... " الحديث . رواه الدارقطني ، والبيهقي عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ . أنظر صحيح الجامع حدبث (3070) .
فزكاة الفطر ليست مقصورة على الفقير ونفعه ( طعمة للمساكين ) فقط .
بل هي أيضاً ( طهرة للصائم من اللغو والفرفث ) الذي يحصل في صيامه .
ومعلوم أنه لا شيء يعدل عند العجز عن الصيام لمرض لا يرجى منه الشفاء ، أوكبر السن إلا الإطعام  قال تعالى : ( أَيَّاماً مَّعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَّرِيضاً أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ فَمَن تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّهُ وَأَن تَصُومُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ) (البقرة184) .
فإذا أتضح ذلك فكيف نقول بأن إخراج القيمة تطهر ما يحصل للصائم من اللغو والرفث الحاصل في صيامه .
فالقول بإخراج الفطرة صاعاً من طعام . هو الذي يحصل به التطهير للصائم إذا لا يعدل عدم الصوم إلا الإطعام ، ولا يعدل ما يحصل فيه من لغو ورفث إلا الإطعام بنص الحديث ( وطهرة للصائم من اللو والرفث ) .
هذا الأمر يغفل عنه الكثير من الناس فينظرون لزكاة الفطر على أنها طعمة للفقير فقط ، ولا ينظرون في المقابل أنها طهرة للصائم مما يحصل في صيامه من ضعف ونقص .
هذا ما أحببت الإفادة به . والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

> أيها الأحبة :
> جاء في الحديث عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ " زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث ، وطعمة للمساكين ... " الحديث . رواه الدارقطني ، والبيهقي عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ . أنظر صحيح الجامع حدبث (3070) .
> فزكاة الفطر ليست مقصورة على الفقير ونفعه ( طعمة للمساكين ) فقط .
> بل هي أيضاً ( طهرة للصائم من اللغو والفرفث ) الذي يحصل في صيامه .
> ومعلوم أنه لا شيء يعدل عند العجز عن الصيام لمرض لا يرجى منه الشفاء ، أوكبر السن إلا الإطعام قال تعالى : ( أَيَّاماً مَّعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَّرِيضاً أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ فَمَن تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّهُ وَأَن تَصُومُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ) (البقرة184) .
> فإذا أتضح ذلك فكيف نقول بأن إخراج القيمة تطهر ما يحصل للصائم من اللغو والرفث الحاصل في صيامه .
> فالقول بإخراج الفطرة صاعاً من طعام . هو الذي يحصل به التطهير للصائم إذا لا يعدل عدم الصوم إلا الإطعام ، ولا يعدل ما يحصل فيه من لغو ورفث إلا الإطعام بنص الحديث ( وطهرة للصائم من اللو والرفث ) .
> هذا الأمر يغفل عنه الكثير من الناس فينظرون لزكاة الفطر على أنها طعمة للفقير فقط ، ولا ينظرون في المقابل أنها طهرة للصائم مما يحصل في صيامه من ضعف ونقص .
> هذا ما أحببت الإفادة به . والله تعالى أعلم .


أجد في هذا الاستدلال -أخي الكريم- غرابة.. لأن عدم الصوم ليس هو اللغو والرفث
فالتطهير في الفطرة إنما هو من اللغو والرفث حال الصيام
وعلى هذا فلا غفلة عند من قال بجواز إخراج القيمة من هذه الحيثية. والله أعلم

ومن المعلوم أن الزكاة كلها تطهير من أي مال كانت: ((خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها)). فليتنبه لهذا

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> أجد في هذا الاستدلال -أخي الكريم- غرابة.. لأن عدم الصوم ليس هو اللغو والرفث
> فالتطهير في الفطرة إنما هو من اللغو والرفث حال الصيام
> وعلى هذا فلا غفلة عند من قال بجواز إخراج القيمة من هذه الحيثية. والله أعلم
> 
> ومن المعلوم إن الزكاة كلها تطهير من أي مال كانت: ((خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها)). فليتنبه لهذا


أخي أبو يوسف - حفظه الله - :
أقول أن زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو الرفث الذي يحصل في صيامه بنص الحديث
فكما أن النوافل تكمل ما نقص من الفرائض فكذلك زكاة الفطر تكمل ما نقص في الصيام من جهة ما حصل فيه من لغو ورفث .
والمقصود بالتطهير هو التطهيرالخاص بهذه العبادة ، وليس التطير العام كما في الصدقة .
فالإطعام هو المعدول عنه عند العجز عن الصيام - كما تقدم - فهو المكمل لما يحصل في الصوم من النقص .

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
راجع اخي الفاضل رسالة للحافظ أحمد الغماري بعنوان"تحقيق الأمال في اخراج زكاة الفطر بالمال"

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

> أخي أبو يوسف - حفظه الله - :
> أقول أن زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو الرفث الذي يحصل في صيامه بنص الحديث
> فكما أن النوافل تكمل ما نقص من الفرائض فكذلك زكاة الفطر تكمل ما نقص في الصيام من جهة ما حصل فيه من لغو ورفث .
> والمقصود بالتطهير هو التطهيرالخاص بهذه العبادة ، وليس التطير العام كما في الصدقة .
> فالإطعام هو المعدول عنه عند العجز عن الصيام - كما تقدم - فهو المكمل لما يحصل في الصوم من النقص .


أخي الكريم .. حفظك الله
قولك هذا مبني على مقدمة، وهي: أن الجبران يكون من جنس العمل المراد جبره أو عدله أو بدله، وهذا غير مطرد في الشرع لكي نجعله حاكماً وفيصلاً في محل النزاع.. بورك فيك.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

> أخي الكريم .. حفظك الله
> قولك هذا مبني على مقدمة، وهي: أن الجبران يكون من جنس العمل المراد جبره أو عدله أو بدله، وهذا غير مطرد في الشرع لكي نجعله حاكماً وفيصلاً في محل النزاع.. بورك فيك.


أخي الكريم أبو يوسف التواب ـ خفظه الله رعاه ـ :
إذا لم بستطع المسلم الصوم لعجر لا يزول ، ماذا يفعل ؟
أليس الإطعام ، فهو الذي يعادل الصيام ويقوم مقامه عند العجز عنه .
قال تعالى : ( أَيَّاماً مَّعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَّرِيضاً أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ فَمَن تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَّهُ وَأَن تَصُومُواْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ) (البقرة184) .
فهل نستطيع أن نقول لشخص لا يستطيع الصيام لعجزه غير ذلك ؟.
وكيف لا يكون الإطعام هو الجابر للصيام وهو الفصل في مسألة جبر الصيام إذ لا يعدل عن العجز عن الصبام إلا إليه . 
هذا وقد جاءت السنة الصحيحة بالأمر بالإطعام المعادل للصيام في زكاة الفطر . 
فدل ذلك والله أعلم على أن المراد بهذا الإطعام هو الجبر لما بحصل في الصيام من اللغو والرفث ، أولاً ثم طعمة المساكين ثانياً إذ لا يمكن لأحد غير الأنبياء أن يقول إن صيامه كامل .
أشكر جميع الإخوة على هذا النقاش للوصول للفائدة ومعرفة الحكم الشرعي .

----------


## حارث البديع

هناك فرق بين بين اخراج الزكاة نقدا 
اعتمادا لما ثبت عن بعض الصحابة والتابعين
وبين العاجز عن الصوم واراد ان يكفر عن صومه
فهذه كفارة فطره منصوص عليها ولم يجادل فيها احد
فيما اعلم بجواز اخراجها نقدا
خلافا لما عليه مسألتنا فقد أثبت الاخوة فعله عن كبار الصحابة
فهذا قياس لا يستقيم:
1- لانه في مقابلة النص ,
2- لم يقل به أحد,
3-علتها تعبدية (الكفارة)
اما الزكاة فقد فهم جماعة من الصحابة 
أنه يختلف من زمن لآخر (ففيها اجتهاد)
بارك الله فيك
وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أخي حارث الجديع ـ حفظه الله ـ :
كيف لا يكون هناك علاقة في ذلك ...
جاء في الحديث عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ " زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث ، وطعمة للمساكين ... " الحديث . رواه الدارقطني ، والبيهقي عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ . أنظر صحيح الجامع حدبث (3070) .
فزكاة الفطر ليست مقصورة على الفقير ونفعه ( طعمة للمساكين ) فقط .
بل هي أيضاً ( طهرة للصائم من اللغو والفرفث ) الذي يحصل في صيامه .
طهرة للصايم ، وطعمة للمساكين .
وتطهير الصيام لا يكون إلا فيما يعادل العجز عنه .وهو الاطعام .
والطعمة لا تكون الا بالإطعام . ولم يقل عليه الصلاة والسلام : وصدقة للمساكين , ففرق بين اللفظين .
على كل حال التمسك بظاهر الحدبث عندي أولى من أي اجتهاد ، مع احترامي للقول الأخر .

----------


## حارث البديع

> أخي حارث الجديع ـ حفظه الله ـ :
> كيف لا يكون هناك علاقة في ذلك ...
> جاء في الحديث عن النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ " زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث ، وطعمة للمساكين ... " الحديث . رواه الدارقطني ، والبيهقي عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ . أنظر صحيح الجامع حدبث (3070) .
> فزكاة الفطر ليست مقصورة على الفقير ونفعه ( طعمة للمساكين ) فقط .
> بل هي أيضاً ( طهرة للصائم من اللغو والفرفث ) الذي يحصل في صيامه .
> طهرة للصايم ، وطعمة للمساكين .
> 
> وتطهير الصيام لا يكون إلا فيما يعادل العجز عنه .وهو الاطعام .
> والطعمة لا تكون الا بالإطعام . ولم يقل عليه الصلاة والسلام : وصدقة للمساكين , ففرق بين اللفظين .
> على كل حال التمسك بظاهر الحدبث عندي أولى من أي اجتهاد ، مع احترامي للقول الأخر .


أخوك اسمه حارث البديع
ماقلته كله محل اتفاق ولاارى له علاقة بالموضوع 
في نظري 
ولكن الاهم انك كما ذكرت تحترم القول الآخر
وتعلم ان عليه بعض كبار الصحابة
والتابعين وهو من المسائل التي يقبل فيها الاجتهاد.

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

هذا ما لا نوافق عليه أخي ضيدان: (وتطهير الصيام لا يكون إلا فيما يعادل العجز عنه .وهو الاطعام .
والطعمة لا تكون الا بالإطعام . ولم يقل عليه الصلاة والسلام : وصدقة للمساكين , ففرق بين اللفظين)

الإطعام في كتاب الله ليس هو مجرد تسليم الطعام للمسكين
قال الله تعالى:((ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكينًا ويتيماً وأسيراً* إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله)) الآية..
وقال تعالى:((وما أدراك ما العقبة* فك رقبة* أو إطعامٌ في يومٍ ذي مسغبة* يتيماً ذا مقربة* أو مسكيناً ذا متربة*))
فهل يقال: إن من سلم هؤلاء نقداً يشترون به ما يأكلون ولم يسلمهم الطعام ليس له حظ من هذا الثناء الرباني في هاتين الآيتين ؟!!

وقولك: (وتطهير الصيام لا يكون إلا فيما يعادل العجز عنه .وهو الاطعام) ليس ظاهراً، ولا دليل يعضده. نعم.. الإطعام عدل الصيام، ولكن: ما معنى أن لا يكون التطهير إلا بهذا، وعلى هذا الوجه الذي تريد؟!

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أخي الحارث البديع ـ حفظه الله ـ معذرة لتأخر الرد لأنا كنا قوم سفر :
لا يهم الغلط في غمز زر الباء بدلاً من الجيم ما دام الاسم موجوداً في القلب محبة في الله والله يشهد على ذلك .
احترامي لأقوال أهل العلم حق ينبغي أن يسير عليه كل طالب علم فلا يجوز التشنيع على من اجازوا اخراج القيمة واتهامهم بمخالفة النبى ـ صلى الله عليهوسلم ـ وفيهم صحابة وتابعون وائمة هدى ، واجتهادهم اجتهاد فى فهم النص لا في مخالفته .
اخراج زكاة الفطر طعاماً هو الموافق لسنة النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وخلفائه الراشدين ، فإنهم اخرجوها طعاما برغم توافر المال حينذاك وبرغم حاجتهم اليه وقدكان مجتمعهم اشد فقرا وحاجة من مجتمعنا اليوم .
وهل توزيع ثمن الأضحية يجزيء عن توزيع اللحم وهل يعتبر من فعل ذلك قد ضحّى ؟؟
وكذلك الكفارات التي وردت بالاطعام .
والنقد موجود في زمن التشريع وحاجة الناس له موجودة والأغنياء من الصحابة كانوا موجودين ومع ذلك أخرجوا زكاة الفطر طعاماً لا مالاً .
فجميع علل من يقول بإخراج الزكاة نقداً موجودة في زمن التشريع ومع ذلك لم يعدل إليها 
فهذا ما جعل النفس تدين الله بالقول بإخراج زكاة الفطر طعاماً . والله تعالى أعلم .

وفي الختام أشكر اخي الكريم ( أبو يوسف التواب ) ......

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*تعليق على فتيا الشيخ سليمان العلوان في جواز دفع زكاة الفطر مالا*


للشيخ *عبد الرحمن السديس*




*
الحمد لله ، فهذا تعليق كنت قد كتبه على فتيا وجدتها في الشبكة للشيخ سليمان العلوان فرج الله عنه أنقله هنا للفائدة، وهذا نصل السؤال له :
فضيلة الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان _حفظه الله_ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
لقد حصل خلاف بين بعض الإخوة في حكم دفع زكاة الفطرة مالاً بدلاً من الطعام، وكان لكل شخص رأيه من الناحية العلمية وأختصرها لكم في عجالة :
الأول يقول: يحرم دفع زكاة الفطرة مالاً؛ لأنه مخالف لفعل الرسول _صلى الله عليه وسلم_. 
الثاني يقول : الأفضل أن تدفع طعاماً ودفع المال جائز، ولكن مخالف للسنة .
الثالث يقول: الأفضل أن ينظر حال الفقير وحال بلده ووضعه، فقد يكون المال أفضل له.
فالسؤال يا فضيلة الشيخ : هل أحد من السلف أفتى بدفع المال بدلاً من الطعام ؟
وهل لو أن أحداً دفع زكاة الفطر مالاً؛ لأن الفقير يريد ذلك يكون أفضل ؟


الإجابة
اجاب عليه فضيلة الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد: 
هذه المسألة إحدى المسائل الخلافية، وأئمة السلف مختلفون في دفع القيمة في زكاة الفطر .
وترجيح هذا أو ذاك محل اجتهاد فلا يضلل المخالف أو يبدع .
والأصل في الاختلاف في مثل هذه المسألة أنه لا يفسد المودة بين المتنازعين ولا يوغر في صدورهم، فكل منهما محسن ولا تثريب على من انتهى إلى ما سمع .
وقد كان كثير من الأئمة يقولون في حديثهم عن المسائل الخلافية: " قولنا صواب يحتمل الخطأ ، وقول غيرنا خطأ يحتمل الصواب " .
وقد ذهب أكثر الأئمة إلى أنه لا يجوز إخراج القيمة في زكاة الفطر.


قال الإمام أحمد:" أخاف ألا يجزئه، خلاف سنة رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_"، وهذا مذهب مالك والشافعي.
وقال الإمام ابن حزم _رحمه الله_ : " لا تجزئ قيمة أصلاً؛ لأن ذلك غير ما فرض رسول الله _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ ".
و ذهب عطاء والحسن البصري وعمر بن عبد العزيز والثوري وأبو حنيفة وغيرهم إلى جواز دفع القيمة عن الطعام .
قال أبو إسحاق السبيعي - وهو أحد أئمة التابعين - :" أدركتهم وهم يؤدون في صدقة رمضان الدراهم بقيمة الطعام "، رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف .
والحجة لذلك :
1- أنه لم يثبت عن النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ ولا عن أحد من الصحابة نص في تحريم دفع القيمة .
2- الأحاديث الواردة في النص على أصناف معينة من الطعام لا تفيد تحريم ما عداها، بدليل أن الصحابة _رضي الله عنهم_ أجازوا إخراج القمح - وهو غير منصوص عليه - عن الشعير والتمر ونحو ذلك من الأصناف الواردة في الأحاديث الصحيحة .
3- ذهب كثير من الصحابة بل أكثرهم في عهد معاوية إلى جواز إخراج نصف صاع من سمراء الشام بدلاً من صاع من تمر ، فهذا دليل على أنهم يرون نصف الصاع معادلاً في القيمة للصاع من التمر أو الشعير ونحو ذلك .
3- أن المقصود من الزكاة: إغناء الفقراء والمال أنفع لبعضهم من الطعام فيعد في ذلك حال الفقير في كل بلد .
4- كثير من الفقراء يأخذ الطعام ويبيعه في يومه أو غده بأقل من ثمنه، فلا هو الذي انتفع بالطعام ولا هو الذي أخذ قيمة هذا الصاع بثمن المثل ، والله أعلم .

*********************
 الحمد لله، التعليق، قوله والحجة لذلك :
1- أنه لم يثبت عن النبي _صلى الله عليه وسلم_ ولا عن أحد من الصحابة نص في تحريم دفع القيمة .

فيقال: نحن متفقون على أن العبادت توقيفية ، وهذه منها.
= أننا لا نحتاج إلى نص في تحريم دفع القيمة فمن يجوز يطالب هو بإيراد النص المبيح.

وقوله :
2- الأحاديث الواردة في النص على أصناف معينة من الطعام لا تفيد تحريم ما عداها، بدليل أن الصحابة _رضي الله عنهم_ أجازوا إخراج القمح - وهو غير منصوص عليه - عن الشعير والتمر ونحو ذلك من الأصناف الواردة في الأحاديث الصحيحة .
فيقال: جاء في الصحيحين من حديث أبي سعيد : "كنا نعطيها في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صاعا من طعام..." فدل على أن ما ذكر من أنواع يراد به التمثيل للطعام لا يراد بها عين الأصناف المذكورة.
ومعلوم أن صاع الشعير مختلف السعر عن صاع القمح والتمر = فعلم أن القيمة لم تكن معتبرة بل الطعام. 


وأما قوله: "ذهب كثير من الصحابة بل أكثرهم في عهد معاوية إلى جواز إخراج نصف صاع من سمراء الشام بدلاً من صاع من تمر ، فهذا دليل على أنهم يرون نصف الصاع معادلاً في القيمة للصاع من التمر أو الشعير ونحو ذلك ".
فهذا لا ينفع حجة هنا؛ لأنهم عدلوا الجيد من الطعام بضعفه مما هو دونه من جنسه .

وأما قوله : "أن المقصود من الزكاة: إغناء الفقراء والمال أنفع لبعضهم من الطعام فيعد في ذلك حال الفقير في كل بلد ." 
فيقال إغناؤهم عن ماذا ؟
فإن كان عن الجوع والسؤال، فالطعام أهم ، وقد ذكر أنه أنفع لبعضهم، ولا يصح أن يباح لعموم المخرجين والمخرج لهم لحال البعض، مع وجود المخرج السالم من المعارض لمن احتاج المال منهم.

وأما قوله: "كثير من الفقراء يأخذ الطعام ويبيعه في يومه أو غده بأقل من ثمنه، فلا هو الذي انتفع بالطعام ولا هو الذي أخذ قيمة هذا الصاع بثمن المثل" 
فهذه لو صحت فهي حالات لبعضهم، ومعلوم أن من الفقراء من يعطى زكاة المال فيضيعها في يومه وليلته أيضا، وخَرَق بعضهم في التصرف لا يصح أن يكون سببا في تجويز تغيير الشعيرة كما أن خرقهم في تضييع زكاة المال لا يجوز أن يشتري لهم به المزكي موادا عينية .
والله أعلم .
*

----------


## المعيصفي

http://majles.alukah.net/t119088/

----------


## أبو عبد الله الجلفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هل لدى إخواننا جواب على الإشكال وهو:
ثبت عن عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله الخليفة الراشد إخراج القيمة بدل الطعام، فهل كان في عصره من علماء أهل السنة من لا تاخذه في الله لومة لائم ولم يسكت عن هذا الفعل وبين وأنكر. أم أن الكل وافقوا؟
وبارك الله فيكم.

----------

